# Quest for the Holy Grail - Round One - Indiana Pacers



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

PAUL: There's the old man from the 1987 Draft!
ANTOINE: What is he doing here?
PAUL: He is the keeper of the Bridge of Death. He asks each
traveller five questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions. He who answers the five questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions may cross in safety.
BIG AL: What if you get a question wrong?
PAUL: Then you are cast into the Gorge of Eternal Peril.
BIG AL: Oh, I won't go.
RAEF: Who's going to answer the questions?
PAUL: Sir Robin!
BIG AL: Yes?
PAUL: Brave Sir Al, you go.
BIG AL: Hey! I've got a great idea. Why doesn't Ricky go?
RICKY: Yes, let me go, my liege. I will take him
single-handed. I shall make a feint to the north-east--
PAUL: No, no, hang on hang on hang on! Just answer the five
questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions as best you can. And we shall watch...
and pray.
RICKY: I understand, my liege.
PAUL: Good luck, brave Sir Launcelot. God be with you.
REGGIE MILLER: Stop! Who would cross the Bridge of Death must avoid me hitting these shots from three, 'ere the other side he see.

The Indiana Pacers led by Reggie Miller has overcome much to make it the playoffs this season. When Austin Croshere has been your one constant you'd think you'd be in trouble, but the Pacers have made it through and are a dangerous sixth seed. Reggie Miller is in his final season with 14.8 ppg and brilliant foul shooting (93.3%). Jermaine O'Neal has been huge with 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, and 2.0 bpg. Stephen Jackson has averaged an impressive 18.7 ppg to go with 4.9 rpg, but shoots 40.3% from the floor. Jamaal Tinsley, beset with swinging a janitorial tool and foot injuries, has averaged 15.4 ppg and 6.4 apg while also grabbing 2.03 spg and shooting an impressive 37.2% from three point line. Fred Jones played well with 10.6 ppg and 3.1 rpg and has become a solid bench performer for the Pacers.

SERIES SCHEDULE:
Saturday April 23 - home - 8:00 pm (ESPN)
Monday April 25 - home - 7:00 pm (TNT)
Thursday April 28 - away - 8:30 pm (NBATV, FSNE?)
Saturday April 30 - away - 8:00 pm (ESPN)

MATCHUPS:

CENTER:
Raef LaFrentz
80 games
11.1 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 1.24 bpg, 49.6% FG

vs.

Dale Davis
25 games with Pacers, all starts
6.9 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.32 bpg, 53.6% FG

POWERFORWARD:
Antoine Walker
24 games with Celtics
16.3 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 3.0 apg, 1.04 spg, 1.08 bpg, 44.2% FG

vs.

Jermaine O'Neal
44 games, due to injuries and suspensions
24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.0 bpg, 45.2% FG

SMALLFORWARD:
Paul Pierce
82 games
21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg, 1.62 spg, 45.5% FG

vs.

Stephen Jackson
51 games, due to suspension
18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.3 apg, 1.25 spg, 40.3% FG

SHOOTING GUARD:
Tony Allen
77 games, 16.4 mpg
6.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 47.5% FG, 38.7% 3FG

vs.

Reggie Miller
66 games, due to injury
14.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 2.2 apg, 43.7% FG, 93.3% FT

POINT GUARD:
Gary Payton
77 games, second lowest total of career (excluding strike season)
11.3 ppg, 6.1 apg, 1.14 spg, 3.1 rpg, 46.8% FG

vs.

Jamaal Tinsley
40 games, due to injury
15.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 6.4 apg, 2.03 spg, 41.8% FG, 37.2% 3FG

BENCH:
BIG MEN:
Al Jefferson
71 games
6.7 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 14.8 mpg, 52.8% FG

vs.

Jeff Foster
61 games, due to injury
7.0 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 26.1 mpg, 51.9% FG

WING:
Ricky Davis
82 games, 11 starts
16.0 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.0 apg, 1.09 spg, 46.2% FG

vs.

Fred Jones
77 games
10.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 2.5 apg, 42.5% FG, 38% 3FG

POINT:
Marcus Banks
81 games
4.6 ppg, 1.9 apg, 1.6 rpg, .78 spg, 14.1 ppg, 40.2% FG

vs.

Anthony Johnson
63 games, 36 starts
8.4 ppg, 4.8 apg, 2.8 rpg, 44.5% FG, 38.0% 3FG

KEY MATCHUP:















POWERFORWARD
Antoine Walker vs. Jermaine O'Neal​


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The third first round meeting of the Pacers and Celtics will be the rubber match between these two rivals. Out for the Pacers is Ron Artest, who led their victory last season with his constant harassment of Paul Pierce on the offensive end. Also gone is Al Harrington who was able to put up good numbers inside against the Celtics.

Returning for the Celtics is Antoine Walker, who prevented Jermaine O'Neal from tearing us apart, while running the offensive brilliantly from the low post. We will need that effort to continue if we expect to be successful in this series.

Joining the series for the Pacers is Stephen Jackson who will have his hands full guarding Paul Pierce on defense and trying to be a solid second option on offense. Paul Pierce should be looking to light the Pacers up to make up for the poor performance he had last year against Ron Artest.

Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins, and Mark Blount will need to play well off the bench as the Pacers are a very good rebounding team with O'Neal, Dale Davis, and Jeff Foster all averaging over 8 a night. Despite those three, as a team the Pacers were out rebounded by their opponents (40.1 to 41.3). I would assume that most of that was due to the games without O'Neal, Foster, and Davis.

Gary Payton and Jamaal Tinsley will be a key matchup as well. GP is looking to make up for last season's playoff performance in Los Angeles, which led many to say that he was done. Tinsley is coming off an injury and could be limping through this series.

GAME ONE 102-82, Celtics

GAME TWO 82-79, Pacers

GAME THREE 99-76, Pacers

GAME FOUR


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

"EXPERT" OPINIONS:

ESPN:

Tim Legler says Pacers in 6. 

Chad Ford says Pacers in 7. 

John Hollinger says Pacers in 6.

Greg Anthony says Celtics in 6.

Bill Walton says Celtics. Just Celtics.

I don't know if they count as experts, but the folks on PTI put the Pacers on the food chain and not the Celtics. Wilbon and Kornheiser discuss how they'll play against the Pistons without even discussing whether or not they can take the Celtics.

Bill Simmons says Celtics in 6. 

THE SPORTS NETWORK:

Bill Gillespie says Boston in 6. 

CNNSI:

Marty Burns says Pacers in 6. 

If anyone else can find some predictions, post a link and I'll add them here.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Marty Burns CNNSI
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/04/21/celtics.pacers/index.html


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Well..

This expert Phear Da Pierce...
Says C's in 6 

PdP


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley probably won't be playing in the playoffs, or at least the first round.

The point guard situation will be:

Anthony Johnson/Eddie Gill


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Celtics in 5 baby...I can feel it in the air...GrEeN 17


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley probably won't be playing in the playoffs, or at least the first round.
> 
> The point guard situation will be:
> 
> Anthony Johnson/Eddie Gill


And Freddie Jones.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

i also have to say celtics in 6, and maybe i perhaps am an expert as well..


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley probably won't be playing in the playoffs, or at least the first round.
> 
> The point guard situation will be:
> 
> Anthony Johnson/Eddie Gill


Well that is certainly exciting news. I'd love to see the C's win with the Pacers having all nonsuspended players healthy, but I'm willing to settle.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

To clarify, there will be a series thread and then separate game threads for each game. The game thread should be more play by play and analysis of individual performances in that game. The series thread (that's this one) should be more analysis of the series and how each game will impact it.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Celtics in 4.

Ok, here's my real prediction:

Celtics in 7.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

MindzEye said:


> ...GrEeN 17



I hope, cause if they win I get $1,000.oo :clap:


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

ESPN's Bill Simmons says Celtics in 5
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050422


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacers don't want to run; Miller calls Payton, Banks 'great in the open court'

It's in the right upper corner.

I love this, this is the first time a vet has gotten some positive things about Banks to say. Respect.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I do NOT want to jynx us but it would be sweet to sweep in Reggie's last season before retiring....he's a star vet and I respect that but I've always thought of him as a bit of a dirty player and can't say I will miss him.


----------

